

Friends May Be the Best Guide Through the Noise - paul
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/04/technology/04essay.html?_r=1&ref=business&oref=slogin

======
raghus
Is it common for the NYT not to link to sites they talk about? Neither
FriendFeed nor Flickr nor Twitter is linked to. The smaller sites could
certainly use the link juice.

However, they _have_ linked to sites that everyone knows about: Yahoo and
Google.

------
aswanson
Anyone here have feeds to share?

~~~
rms
<http://www.friendfeed.com/kfischer>

it's mostly just the posts from my biology press release blog

